

Apple Design Guru Would Be Bigger Loss - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/08/25/the-british-design-genius-behind-apples-success/

======
jinushaun
I disagree. There are plenty of great designers to replace Ives, but you need
an even greater leader to sign off on those great designs, which is easier
said than done. CEOs are typically risk adverse and think in terms of short-
term gains. You can have the best navigator on your boat, but if there is no
captain steering, then it really doesn't matter.

Remember, Ives was one of those great people that were already at Apple when
Jobs returned, but his skills languished under bad management. Would Ives be
as well known if Jobs had not returned? I think not.

